# Who knows of a man called peter curry



## stephengoff (Mar 12, 2008)

just wondering if you might now this man or have come across him during you reptilian lives, if you do know him let me know what you think of him


----------



## Jadeypop (Apr 4, 2008)

sorry, i dont no of any peter curry's!


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

*peter curry*

he was at eurorep i beleive not sure if he still is peter f would be the one to askl can i ask why you ask met him couple of times seemed ok to me


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

i know of a harry curry


----------



## stephengoff (Mar 12, 2008)

yer he did work for euro rep i was jus askin cos he is teaching me at the moment and he is such a smart and wicked man


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

stephengoff said:


> yer he did work for euro rep i was jus askin cos he is teaching me at the moment and he is such a smart and wicked man


Well, if you like him mate... thats all that matters: victory:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> Well, if you like him mate... thats all that matters: victory:


 
Did that really come out as it was meant to :hmm:  ?


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

stephengoff said:


> yer he did work for euro rep i was jus askin cos he is teaching me at the moment and he is such a smart and wicked man


teaching you what !?


----------



## stephengoff (Mar 12, 2008)

teaching me national diploma in animal management and NPTC pet store management


----------



## soozthecat (May 24, 2008)

I did the National Diploma, where are you doing it? Thats really wicked you get a reptile knowledgeable guy being one of your teachers!!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Just dont mention that he looks like Krusty the Clown from the Simpsons......


----------

